# Lokschilder/builder's plate photo gallery (European and export US)



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.lokschilder.info/Galerie...r_ABCD.htm

Might be handy for someone?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Good find Garrett! 

Keith


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, many photoetch and decal options there.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That one goes right in my favourits! Thanks!!


----------

